# Gastric emptying study ?????



## 15837 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am getting my third gastric emptying study tomorrow the first 2 failed because i vomitted I have a question for anyone that knowsdoes anyone know why you cant eat the morning of does it change the results?thanks


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:does anyone know why you cant eat the morning of does it change the results?


Yes, it would. The intestine behaves differently for a time after food is just eaten. You must be in what is called a "fasting state". In addition, food cannot be at the end of the small bowel because of a reflex known as ileal brake. So ideally you want at least an overnight fast.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome wss


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is the purpose of this test?


----------

